# Sonne, Mond & Wolken 2016



## Digicat (5. Jan. 2016)

Guten Morgen

Sonnenaufgang vor ein paar Minuten

  
Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Jan. 2016)

Morgen
 WUNDER SCHÖN


----------



## Patrick K (5. Jan. 2016)

Da hab ich auch was......

  

salve Patrick


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Jan. 2016)

Na dann  

Aber leider nicht von Heute


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Jan. 2016)

Sonnenaufgang an einem Dezembermorgen


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Jan. 2016)

Das ist ein wunderschönes Bild


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Jan. 2016)

Danke Reiner, ich finde solche 'Morgennebelbilder' auch zu schick.
Diese Pferde werden morgens gegen 7.30 h auf die Koppel gelassen
und begrüßen dann erst mal ringsum 'alle Kumpels', die schon draußen sind.
Ich komme dann meist von der ersten Hunderunde zurück und habe oft
die Kamera dabei.... dann gelingen solche 'Schüsse' manchmal


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Da hab ich aber geguckt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Jan. 2016)

wow, da ist Dir aber ein 'Schuss' gelungen,
was für ein Objektiv hast Du genutzt?


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Danke!

Die Aufnahme entstand mit einer Canon G 11 Bridge Kamera mit festem Zoom Objektiv die Brennweite betrug 28mm
Die  Lichtverhältnisse waren extrem, deshalb sind die Fassaden der Häuser auch überbelichtet.


----------



## mitch (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
die letzten Tage war endlich mal wieder was zu sehen

       

passt zwar ned zum Thema aber Kondensstreifen war irgendwie "perfekt"


----------



## mitch (18. März 2016)

es wird langsam Frühling - die großen Vögel sind schon unterwegs

  

die kleinen aber auch 
  

fast vergessen - hier gehts ja um Sonnenuntergänge & Co.


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2016)

Von gestern Abend:

  
irgendwann diese Woche:


----------



## Joachim (24. Apr. 2016)

Schick.  Und ich habs verpasst...


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Apr. 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> Schick.  Und ich habs verpasst...


Tja , Annett ist ja auch soooooooo weit weg von disch 
.......


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2016)

gestern Abend - und es hat nicht geregnet


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Heute, vor dem Hagelschauer:
  
Komplett, mit Tele und verwackelt  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Heute, vor dem Hagelschauer:
> Anhang anzeigen 163418
> Komplett, mit Tele und verwackelt
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Und wo ist die Schubkarre?


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

4 Bilder vorher ...
Das ist aber ein Stilleben "Haufen mit Schaufel ohne Frau" und kein Wolkenbild:
 
Es gehört also gar nicht hierher. 
Außerdem ist die blöde Schubkarre unten in Bildmitte, das gehört sich so nicht. Also echt nicht.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> 4 Bilder vorher ...
> Das ist aber ein Stilleben "Haufen mit Schaufel ohne Frau" und kein Wolkenbild:
> Anhang anzeigen 163420
> Es gehört also gar nicht hierher.
> ...



Ich merke, du verstehst was von Kunst. Ich bin beeindruckt.


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> 4 Bilder vorher ...
> Das ist aber ein Stilleben "Haufen mit Schaufel ohne Frau" und kein Wolkenbild:
> Anhang anzeigen 163420
> Es gehört also gar nicht hierher.
> ...


 Ja haste ja Recht , Stillleben den Stiel sieht man deutlich,  mitte  in der Schubkarre.


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
geht es nun endlich auf den Sommer zu
    

fast wie im Süden, irgendwo in ...








und heute morgen ein   Christo oder Außerirdische 

     
nur eine "Entrostung"


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

das ist fast wie ein 6er im Lotto


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2016)

...jetzt fehlt nur noch die Zusatzzahl: wo ist der "Mann im Mond"?

Super Fotos


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> wo ist der "Mann im Mond"?


der war leider gerade auf der Rückseite im Keller ...


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2016)

Schöne Bilder von Mond & Co,
auch ich habe mir letztens ein wenig Mühe zur "blauen Stunde" gegeben. Von der Uhrzeit und Farbstimmung paßt das eigentlich in diesen thread:
     .


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das ist fast wie ein 6er im Lotto



Hallo Mitch, echt klasse Aufnahme.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2016)

Heute Abend ...

   

kurze Zeit später ...
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2016)

Gestern abend auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2016)

Annett schrieb:


> Gestern abend auf dem Heimweg.


und das nur mit 1 PS


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2016)

da braut sich wieder was zusammen
             

und das in nur 30 Minuten


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2016)

verrücktes Wetter, aber schöne Wolken


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

Sonne, Mond & Wolken


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juni 2016)

Einfach klasse!


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

Hi,
ja gestern Abend war das wieder eine besondere Wolken/Licht Konstellation - das "Sommerwetter" hat schon was, zumindest schöne Sonnenuntergänge.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juni 2016)

Heute war der Mond bei uns auch wieder mal zu sehen.


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

schon wieder Vollmond


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juni 2016)

Mond mit Wolken ohne Sonne.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juni 2016)

Sieht so aus!


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

Hi Flo,

gut geknipst


----------



## Teich4You (19. Juni 2016)

Wie immer ohne Stativ, zwei Versuche, voller optischer Zoom.


----------



## Geisy (19. Juni 2016)

Hab dem Hund mal die Wolken von oben gezeigt.
Unter den Wolken ist Insel Brac.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2016)

moin zusammen,
dieser Tage... bei Sonnenuntergang, war wunderschön anzuschauen


----------



## Teich4You (19. Juni 2016)

Einen hab ich noch von heute Morgen.
Solche Wolken sieht man nur selten.


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2016)

Da ich ja heute so irre lange auf meine zwei Schwälbchen warten musste, hatte ich 
Zeit, den Vollmond zu bewundern


----------



## DbSam (20. Juli 2016)

Das vorletzte Bild ist ja genial. Noch ein bissel mehr vom Windrad, dann wäre es perfekt   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2016)

und jetzt muss ich nochmal "Mond" von gestern nachschieben.

Gestern ging der Mond in leuchtendem Orange auf!

...und nur dass Ihr nicht denkt, ich hätte das eingefärbt - die Fotos von vorgestern und gestern sind absolut unbearbeitet:


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2016)

So ähnlich sagen er bei uns auch aus. Nur das Handy wollte die Farben nicht wirklich so aufnehmen  
  
Zumindestens blieb daß rote Blinklicht vom Windrichtung rot


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo Rene,
für eine Handy-Aufnahme ist das ja richtig gut. Wenn jemand noch einen (preiswerten) beweglichen Bildsensor erfindet, wird's auch zoomende Handy-Kameras geben, und der Mond wird ein wenig größer.
Wir hatten ja gerade wieder Vollmond, den ich (mal wieder) fotografiert habe. Vergleicht man den mit einer Aufnahme von 2015, so sieht er ein wenig besser aus. Wie's der Zufall so will, kam mir Dein Motiv sehr bekannt vor - das ist mein drittes Bild. Ich hab' da etwas mehr aufgehellt, und ein wenig mehr Bildrauschen zugelassen. Die "orange Phase" war da leider schon vorbei.


----------



## mitch (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
war das ein super Wetter die letzten Tage  hier sind ein paar Bilder davon

         

diese Wolken waren schon ganz was besonderes: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zirkumzenitalbogen

            

und noch etwas himmelblaues


----------



## mitch (20. Aug. 2016)

hier ist mir die Farbe ausgegangen


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2016)

Sehr schöne Bilder Mitch.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Aug. 2016)

Mit euren Kamerabilder kann ich nicht mithalten...Aber hier sind ein paar einfache Handyaufnahmen....


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2016)

Servus Lara

Darf ich nach dem Modell des Handys fragen, denn ich mach neuerdings auch mit dem Handy Bilder.
Dieses Bild ist mit dem Lumia 950XL entstanden. 
Ich hoffe es geht durch, sind ja doch auch ein paar Wolken drauf ...
 
Wien, Donaukanal, Otto Wagners "Schützenhaus"

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Lara,

ob mit dem Mobile oder der Kamera gemacht ist doch egal - das wichtigste ist, finde ich man macht welche

und so ganz nebenbei:  der Mond über dem dunstigen Teich und die Regenbögen sind klasse geworden 
wenn man etwas acht gibt kann man oft sehr schöne Stimmungen mit der Linse einfangen

@Helmut: Donauwellen wären jetzt zum Kaffee besser als die Donauwolken  grad mal nachgeschaut: die Lumia hat ja 20 MP


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2016)

Donauwellen (naja Donaukanal wäre richtiger) ... Bitte schön

Selber Standort, nur gegen den Uhrzeiger gedreht, Richtung Süden

 
Das bunte Gebäude ist der Ringturm, auch so ein Wahrzeichen vom 1. Bezirk

LG
Helmut


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Lara
> 
> Darf ich nach dem Modell des Handys fragen, denn ich mach neuerdings auch mit dem Handy Bilder.



Hallo Helmut, 
es ist ein Samsung galaxy s5 . Leider werden Fotos bei Sonnenschein damit nicht so schön.
Unsere Kamera liegt im Schrank....die habe ich im Alltag halt nie bei mir - das Handy schon eher.




mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Lara,
> 
> ob mit dem Mobile oder der Kamera gemacht ist doch egal - das wichtigste ist, finde ich man macht welche
> 
> ...



Danke Mitch,
 ja - ich knipse oft drauf los.  
Sehr zum Leidwesen meines Mannes, da ich bei Fahrradtouren so oft anhalte


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2016)

Danke für die Info ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Heute daheim






Diesmal mit der Oly E-M1 & m.Zuiko 9-18mm/f4-5.6

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2016)

Guten Abend

Habe vor paar Minuten versucht die Milchstraße abzulichten. Wegen des wolkenlosen Himmel und des hervorragenden Seeing hat es sich geradezu angeboten.
Ich habe noch nie die Milchstraße mit freien Auge gesehen. So klar ist heute die Luft ...

  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier noch die Exif-Daten: Oly E-M5II mit Oly m.Zuiko 9-18/4-5.6 bei 9mm (Kb 18mm); 30sec, f4, Iso 1600; Stativ und Fernauslöser.

Wünsche eine gute Nacht
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2016)

Wow


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Helmut,
super Bild, in so einer Nacht wünscht man sich direkt einen "blackout" um noch mehr zu sehen.


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2016)

oh Helmut, du hast die Latte ja hoch gelegt 
ich war dann auch mal draußen um ein Bild zu machen - war gar ned so einfach mit den Straßenlaternen bei uns.

 

Brennweite 18mm
Blende 3,5
Zeit 30 Sek.
ISO 4000
Stativ und Fernauslöser
& etwas RAW Bearbeitung mit DXO

wenn ich heute Abend mit dem wuff unterwegs bin (dort wo weniger Lichtschmutz ist) werde ich mal ein Stativ mitnehmen und es erneut versuchen.


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2016)

Warum so hoch die Iso ?
Darkframe ? (=Dunkelbild-Substraktion)

LG
Helmut

Ps.: fast vergessen ... deine Milkyway gefällt mir und kommt besser raus


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Helmut,

ich hab etwas mit den selektiven Tonwerten + den Tonwertkurven herumprobiert bis es so aussah.



Digicat schrieb:


> Warum so hoch die Iso ?


weil die mit weniger ned so gut waren.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Aug. 2016)

Bei uns kann man die Milchstraße öfter mal mit dem bloßen Auge sehen.  schau jeden Abend nach beim 

LG Heike


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2016)

Heute auch wieder im bloßen Auge die Milchstraße gesehen und versucht abzulichten.

Es scheiterte bis jetzt an meinem Unvermögen.
Startrails ... 1 Std. umsonst ... es dürfte nicht mein Tag/Nacht heute sein 

Morgen soll es ja auch noch vom Wetter her perfekt sein ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Helmut,
bei mir ist es heute auch ned so toll gewesen

 

die 18mm (KB) sind an der Nikon ja wie 27mm, ein 10mm wäre für solche Bilder schon besser geeignet und dazu noch alles stockfinster.
Probieren wir es halt weiter


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2016)

Das Thema ist net einfach ...

  

Unscharf ... manuell Scharfstellen im dunkeln ist so eine eigene Sache und recht schwierig ...

frustrierte Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (28. Aug. 2016)

fürs erste ist es doch gar ned mal so übel - wir probieren ja noch


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (28. Aug. 2016)

Wir Handyknipser können da leider nicht mithalten aber wir schauen um so lieber bei euch Bilder. 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Ja Heike, mit dem Handy gibt es leider nur Bildrauschen 
Aber ist ja auch kein Wunder , wenn ich mir überleg was die da für einen Aufwand betreiben müssen. 
Stativ würde ja noch gehen. Aber beim Fernauslöser geht es schon los und dann erst die Belichtungszeiten .........
Handy zück knips fertig oder auch nicht


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Das Thema ist net einfach ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 172455
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

tolles Bild. Wielange hast du denn belichtet?


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

30 sec steht doch dabei


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (28. Aug. 2016)

Ein kläglicher Versuch die Vollmonspiegelung auf dem Teich einzufangen.
Aber mit Kamera und Co fange ich jetzt nicht auch noch an, dass übersteigt meine Geduld. 

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> 30 sec steht doch dabei



Ja beim Bild von mitch, aber ich meinte den Helmut.


----------



## mitch (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Roland,


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ja beim Bild von mitch, aber ich meinte den Helmut.



30sec findest du dort


Digicat schrieb:


> Hier noch die Exif-Daten: Oly E-M5II mit Oly m.Zuiko 9-18/4-5.6 bei 9mm (Kb 18mm); 30sec, f4, Iso 1600; Stativ und Fernauslöser.


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2016)

Servus

Das Bild hat eine Gesamtbelichtungs von über einer Stunde. Es besteht allerdings aus 154 Einzelbilder die je Bild mit 25sec belichtet wurden.
Die Blende war 4 und die Iso 1600.
Die Kamera hat eine Funktion die sich Live composite nennt. Man stellt dort die Daten für ein Einzelbild ein, drückt auf den Auslöser der Fernbedienung und sieht das Ergebnis in den Fortschritten am Display.
  
So sieht das dann am Display aus.

Ich versuche es ganz sicher mit den Startrails heute nocheinmal.

Noch ein Bild der Milchstraße von gestern.

  
Leider war es noch zu früh und zu hell, es war 21:03 ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> tolles Bild. Wielange hast du denn belichtet?



Das zitierte Bild ist das Startrail-Bild. 154 Bilder a` 25sec, f4, Iso 1600. Gesamtbelichtungszeit ca. 1Stunde und 5 Minuten.

LG
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> 
> 30sec findest du dort



Kann doch bei dem Bild eigentlich gar nicht sein, müsste viel länger sein.

upps, Helmut hat ja schon geantwortet.


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2016)

Servus

Startrails

 
Exact eine Stunde, 145 Bilder a` 25sec., f4, Iso1600; Stativ & Fernauslöser

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: und jetzt gehts an die Milkyway ...


----------



## mitch (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Helmut,

   die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt,

bei uns ist heute nix mit Milkyway - es sind Wolken aufgezogen - vielleicht gibt es auch noch Regen


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2016)

Schade Mitch ...

Ich mache für heute auch Schluß, die Müdigkeit, denn die Milkyway läuft mir ja nicht davon.

Gute Nacht
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Aug. 2016)

Kurz vor Sonnenaufgang an der Elbe


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2016)

Wo an der Elbe?


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Aug. 2016)

Hotel Zollenspieker Fährhaus gegenüber von Hopte in der Nähe von Hamburg.


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2016)

Die herbstliche Stimmung transportiert dein Bild bestens. 

Hervorragend 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2016)

Na, wenn ihr so dicht hier dran seid, dann könnt Ihr aber auch mal zu Besuch kommen


----------



## Muschelschubserin (29. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Na, wenn ihr so dicht hier dran seid, dann könnt Ihr aber auch mal zu Besuch kommen



Kirstin, vielleicht haben sie Bedenken, dass sie dann den ganzen Tag lang __ Fliegen für die Vögel fangen müssen.  ...Wäre ja aber mal ne gute Tat


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Na, wenn ihr so dicht hier dran seid, dann könnt Ihr aber auch mal zu Besuch kommen



Danke für das Angebot!
Ist aber nicht so einfach, habe dort Fahrradurlaub gemacht. Zuhause bin ich in Unterfranken, fast 600 km entfernt.


----------



## Dieter_B (29. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Startrails
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut,
Und 2 Flieger hast Du wohl auch erwischt, wenn ich die Streifen richtig deute.


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Aug. 2016)

Heute auf dem großen Bildschirm erkennt man doch noch einige Streifen mehr.


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2016)

... Stimmt Dieter ....

Da ist auch einer ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2016)

Wow, was ihr da mit euren Kameras so zaubert, ist echt toll!
Mir fehlt da mittlerweile die Geduld. 

Aber den Sonnenuntergang von heute, habe ich auch versucht einzufangen. Leider nur mit Handy und Selbstauslöser. Daher nur bedingt Einfluss auf die Komposition. War ja schon froh, dass das Fotomodell nicht das Weite suchte....


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Annett,
die Bilder im Gegenlicht sind sehr schön geworden! Gegenlichtaufnahmen alleine sind schon herausfordernd, erst recht mit Selbstauslöser. Und das noch mit Pferd - Alle Achtung! Ich frische das Thema noch mal auf. Im Urlaub hatte ich auch Gelegenheit, Sonnenuntergänge zu beobachten (und nebenbei auch zu fotografieren ). Als letztes habe ich mir vorgestern den Mond noch mal vorgenommen. Auch wenn es sich wiederholt - irgendwie macht es doch ein wenig Spaß, erneut am selben Objekt zu üben, und sich zu verbessern.


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2016)

Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen eines heißen Sommertages

          

und *der* ist auch bald wieder voll


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Sep. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> *der* ist auch bald wieder voll


... sieht ganz so aus:
        .
Und dann noch zwei Versuche zum Sternenhimmel (Kassiopeia und der Große Bär/Wagen). Dank Helmuts Angaben  hat's zumindest erst mal so weit geklappt, dass man Sterne erkennt. Ist gar nicht so einfach, trotz Stativ. Erstaunlich, was da noch so für Sterne mit auf die Aufnahme gekommen sind - die waren gar nicht zu sehen. Die Kamera richtig zum Himmel auszurichten, ist schon ungewohnt, weil man nichts im Sucher/Display sieht (im Gegensatz zum Mond).


----------



## Tanny (15. Sep. 2016)

zumindest mit dem Mond kann ich von heute Abend auch dienen


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2016)

Halbschatten-Mondfinsternis am 16. September 2016 

http://eclipse.astronomie.info/2016-09-16/


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Halbschatten-Mondfinsternis am 16. September 2016
> 
> http://eclipse.astronomie.info/2016-09-16/



Hoffentlich reißt es auf ...
Schaut aber net gut aus, soll wieder einmal aus Kübeln schütten.

Bin schon auf Eure Bilder gespannt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Erin (16. Sep. 2016)

Aus Kübeln schütten, würde mir sehr gefallen, leider hat's hier nur Wolken und sonst nix...doppelt gemeiert *hmpf*


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> leider hat's hier nur Wolken und sonst nix


bei uns in Oberfranken schaut es auch ned besser aus - schade


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2016)

dafür hab ich noch einen schönen Sonnenuntergang erwischt - bevor der Regen kommt


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2016)

WoW ... das 2. Bild ist der Hammer  ... an die Wohnzimmerwand damit 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (16. Sep. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> WoW ... das 2. Bild ist der Hammer


... da schließe ich mich an.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jolantha (21. Sep. 2016)

Der Himmel wußte nicht so recht, wie er werden wollte


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2016)

moin zusammen,
dieser Tage... als es Vollmond hatte,
und der Himmel in 'zarte Watte gepackt war',
kam er recht mystisch daher.


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2016)

Gestern morgen  
Mit ein bissel Zuschneider und ranzomen wäre er bestimmt viel deutlicher. Aber dann würde man nicht mehr den schönen blauen Himmel sehen


----------



## Ls650tine (22. Sep. 2016)

Letzte Woche in Kroatien, 
ich fand es schön wie sich das Mondlicht im Wasser reflektiert
(freihand fotografiert)   
LG Tine


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Sep. 2016)

Gestern Abend


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
heute abend war ich mal wieder vom Sonnenuntergang begeistert. Das Original ist um einiges größer, aber selbst der 1030er Schnipsel gefällt mir.


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2016)

Heute sah der Himmel gigantisch aus - leider konnte ich nur einen vagen Eindruck im Bild festhalten. 

Vormittags hatten wir strahlend blauen, glasklaren Himmel. 

Für ca ab 15 Uhr waren schwere Regen und Gewitter angesagt. 

Ab ca 13.30 Uhr kamen zunehemend Wolken vorbei. 

Faszinierend war, wie klar abgesetzt Wolken und blauer Himmel waren. 

Es wirkte, als wäre das Blau im Hintergrund durchgehend und jemand würde die Wolken eine Ebene davor praktisch vorbeischieben....


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2016)

da sind noch ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche als das Wetter *noch sommerlich* war


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Okt. 2016)

Wirklich klasse Bilder!


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2016)

nur ein kleiner Regenbogen der etwas Farbe in den Tag bringen wollte.


----------



## mitch (14. Nov. 2016)

fast Vollmond 
13.04.2016  ==> 13.11.2016
       

Supervollmond
14.04.2016 ==>  14.11.2016
       


edit: das Datum war irgendwie falsch


----------



## troll20 (14. Nov. 2016)

hast du jetzt eine Zeitmaschine oder sind das etwa alte Bilder von April die du uns hier auftischst 

Ab neue schicke Bilder machen


----------



## Patrick K (14. Nov. 2016)

Hi , musst dich so lange mit meinen Handy Bilder  zufrieden geben

 
 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (14. Nov. 2016)

Da haben wir noch mal ein relativ gutes.....



Gruss Patrick


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Nov. 2016)

der SUPERmond gestern Abend... am sternenklaren Himmel,
heute dicht bewölkt, noch nicht mal der Hauch des 'besten & größten Mondes seit 70 Jahren'


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,
so schön wie der Mond scheint, irgendwie ist es nicht so schön klar wie im September (letztes Bild). Selbst gestern hab' ich's nicht so schön wie Eva-Maria hinbekommen. Wenn man sich die Größe der Aufnahmen anschaut, dann ist das einfach schade - so groß wie heute wird der Gute wohl nicht so schnell wieder... .


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Nov. 2016)

Na wenigstens hatten ihr klaren Himmel, bei uns nur schemenhaft durch die Wolken zu erahnen.

LG Heike


----------



## Patrick K (15. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Heike
Ca. 10 min nach den Bildern flüchtete sich der Mond auch bei uns hinter die Wolken , ich.wollte eigentlich noch ein wenig warten
 gerade nochmal Glück gehabt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,
das war also nicht so toll mit dem "Supermond" (und kalt war es auch ).
Mittlerweile ist das Wetter wieder recht angenehm. Zum versöhnlichen Jahresabschluß mal ein Foto vom Sonnenuntergang. Der Himmel strahlte um die Sonne rot, und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite in einem unwirklichen Blau, dazwischen breite Wolkenstreifen.


----------



## jolantha (23. Nov. 2016)

Rolf,
Deinen Sonnenuntergang kann man ohne Weiteres als Posttkartenmotiv benuzen .
Wunderschön ! 
Schreibt heutzutage überhaupt noch jemand Poskarten


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2016)

Gibt es denn noch Postkarten ?
Aber wie du schon schreibst , das wäre ein Super Bild dafür oder für einen Kalender . ....


----------



## Patrick K (23. Nov. 2016)

Hi, bei mir ging die Sonne heute Morgen so auf......

  
Gruss aus der Pfalz  Patrick


----------



## mitch (3. Dez. 2016)




----------



## mitch (3. Dez. 2016)

.. und mit Untertitel


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2016)

He, Mitch du kennst die Flugpläne aber gut.
Zufall oder gewartet?
2. Bild Raucher an Bord!


----------



## mitch (3. Dez. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> He, Mitch du kennst die Flugpläne aber gut.


ne, die kenn ich nicht. Es sind meist immer so um die 20 Flieger am Himmel (ist fast wie an einer Kreuzung) - und einer macht es manchmal so wie ich es will


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2016)




----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2016)

bei der Kälte sind einfach zu _wenig_ Wolken am Himmel

 

zumindest ein paar "_Chemtrails_"


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2016)

das war der letzte Sonnenuntergang für 2016

 




_"Sonne, Mond und Sterne, alles liegt in weiter Ferne, doch das Gute das ist ganz nah - ein glückliches und schönes neues Jahr!"
_

​


----------

